# Simple solar setups



## prairiecomforts

We have been thinking about setting up a couple of small portable setups. Just enough to run a couple of lights, charge cell phone, ect. Found a couple of great ideas on youtube this weekend and thought I would share them here. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2u1cR95Vqs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2u1cR95Vqs[/ame]


www.youtube.com/user/offthegridsurvival#p/u/32/8NKvv_t05Eg

The second video shows a setup that could easily be rigged up with a solar panel to charge the battery when needed. What do you think?


----------



## elkhound

heres a cheap set up.just add a inverter.if you keep a eye out during sales they go for $150.its not as portable but is nice for the home.

http://www.harborfreight.com/45-watt-solar-panel-kit-90599.html


----------



## prairiecomforts

Thanks for sharing that link elkhound. I will check it out!


----------



## elkhound

heres a nice set-up useing the harbor freight panel set.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USQUrkkBZVM[/ame]


----------



## prairiecomforts

Wow - that second setup looks nice - but is maybe a little more "involved" than I can do right now. Will put in the idea file for something to do in the future! Thanks!


----------



## mpillow

I bought a xantrex 600HD battery w/ inverter from Northerntool about 5 yrs ago....I think duracell is making them now for about $100. Amazon carries a smaller version.

Then some solar stuff went on sale with free shipping at Northerntool and I bought a 15w solar panel ($80) a folding 5w($30) and one of the 1.8w dashboard battery tenders ($19)

the big panel plugs right into the xantrex battery for charging as does the dashboard one. The folding panel has some different smaller adapters with it...

I use the battery a lot to run my printer when I go to the Library or McDonalds and use the free wifi to print online coupons...in the house during power outage we run a lamp with 7w CFL off the battery...

Its pretty much goof proof.


----------



## forfreedom

Guys, what do I need to run a Hovabator? It looks like both converters, for the bator itself and the turner are 12v. We have plenty of sun here in FL. 

Looking for something cheap and entirely simply to setup.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

The heating element for the hova-bator is 25 watts at 110 volts. So you'd need an inverter for that. Plus a larger solar bank than you probably want to shell out for and some rather expensive batteries. It really isn't practical to use solar electric for heat. Don't suppose you have a broody?


----------



## forfreedom

I do have a broody. I wish I didn't. She wasted 20 eggs to hatch 2 chickens, I do better than that in the incubator. Plus, she's only going to do that once a year, I recon...


----------



## whodunit

I was thinking we could dismantle a couple cheap solar yard lights we bought and modify them to work for a chicken coop light. Anyone else do this before or have a link?

I was also thinking of painting a barrel black and placing on the roof, then plumbing it into the shower.


----------



## Pelenaka

whodunit said:


> I was also thinking of painting a barrel black and placing on the roof, then plumbing it into the shower.


Saw this camping once - a black tote with a tap glued in for a shower hose. The tote was placed in the sun on top of a truck cab high enough for gravity flow. 
No shower curtain but a hula hoop some how supended with a thrift store shower curtain ...


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## wvstuck

whodunit said:


> I was thinking we could dismantle a couple cheap solar yard lights we bought and modify them to work for a chicken coop light. Anyone else do this before or have a link?
> 
> I was also thinking of painting a barrel black and placing on the roof, then plumbing it into the shower.


I've seen this done as an outside shower, had two barrels painted black up in the air on a heavy wooden stand. Both barrels were plumbed together at the bottom with a single shower head, there was a wooden enclosure built around the base with a slatted wooden floor. Supposedly 10 or more people could take a warm evening shower before refilling. Reminded me of the showers on the TV show M*A*S*H .... LOL


----------



## edjewcollins

I've been looking at the HF 45 watt setup for a specific project and would like to hear anyones thoughts. I pre plumbed the house with it in mind. I was thinking of setting the system on my rook and hooking it up to a couple 6V golf cart batteries in the garage. Then wire that to a 12V on demand pump like they use in RV's. I set up my existing plumbing so with the flip of two valves I can have the solar setup refill the toilets in the house. I like the concept because since I'm on septic already, my sanitation system would be "Off Grid". Thoughts?


----------



## mpillow

I think pumping water for a toilet is a waste...outhouse, sawdust bucket...let gravity and composting work naturally.


----------



## edjewcollins

I could do sawdust as long as no one saw it, but no outhouses in MI. even in rural areas.


----------



## Sanza

Easy for you to say....lol You don't have to go out and freeze your butt for 1/2 the year.
I'm all for solar power and heating but I also like the luxury of having hot water I don't have to haul and heat, or haul out when I'm done with it. BTDT but if I really had to I could.


----------



## machinist

I grew up with an outhouse and heating water on a wood stove. Not a big deal if you have a pump int he kitchen and a a sink with a drain. You keep a kettle of water hot on the wood stove and use as needed. We kept a pan of dishwater on there, too. Just plunk the dishes in and wash them when you are ready. Simple logistics make it all work rather painlessly.

I think it will take a lot more than the 45 watt HF panel setup to keep up with that water pump, but maybe I'm wrong. Have tocheck the current draw and time used, etc.


----------



## mightybooboo

That 45 watt setup is junk.Go to the alt energy section and get pointed to quality equipment,it can be even cheaper than the HF stuff.

You are buying convenience over quality with the HF,bad trade off IMO.


----------

